# Advise on a location please - Northern Lakes



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm looking into a trip to Italy next year, where i can take my MH and my in laws can come and visit a location for a week, where they will stay in a chalet or fixed accommodation type ( not a tent or my van ) 

Ideally id like a lake side camp-site where i can be close to the water.

So far ive had good recommendations from the knowledgeable on here.....

Ive started looking on line, and found a few. 

My in laws will have use of a car, so they can travel to nearby stuff as and when they wish. 

We are going in June 2016.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Lazise lake Garda
Municiple right next to pretty walled town and lake have a few small " bungalows " to rent.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We stayed at Priori Villaggio Turistico in Malcesine on L. Garda last year and can highly recommend the site for motorhoming.

The site also rented holiday apartments and was close to many hotels.

**Just noticed you preference for a lakeside site - This one was only a couple of minutes walk from the lake, but couldn't be described as lake side**


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We went to the lakes last year and much preffered the smaller lakes to Garda and Como.

Our favourite was Iseo and we stayed at Camping Covelo. I've just looked at their website and they are now have caravans available to rent onsite (in addition to their touring pitches) so that may be an option. *Info here.*


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We also recently stayed at Covelo on lake Iseo (ACSI discount in mid June) right on the water's edge.

We also stayed at La Ca' at Padenghe also ACSI and on the water's edge. They have bungalows and mobile homes to rent as do many sites around the lakes. It was a bit quieter than some of the other towns and a nice prom to stroll along.

Steve


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for your assistance with this one. We were originally thinking about Lake Iseo or Maggiore, but for what the in laws wish for, Lake Garda has more options. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Look at Lazise on Google Earth We booked into a local hotel it was lovely and let the kids use the motorhome but there are bungalows on the municiple. - and caravans etc on all the sites. We use La Quercia a great site with lots of activities , a spa and great entertainment. The municipal is great if you don't need all that and is right next to the prom and the town.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks MEES, ill have a look into that one.

Has anyone any experience of this place ?

http://www.camping-riviera.com/

Ive never used MHF to search for site reviews, but i will once ive added this to the list.


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi we stayed at camping conca doro, Feriola on lake Maggiore excellent site stayed there 3 times now, also have places to rent.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We stayed here on Garda...

http://www.campingduparc.com/en/

...for a week in early August.

It has different choices regarding chalet type accommodation; loads of places for your MH; a great shop on site which doesn't rip you off; private (ish) beach; and a 10 min stroll into Lazise (which is lovely...and for where you can get the ferry to places all around the lake). We had a pitch with a lake view :smile2:

It has a restaurant and pizza place plus evening entertainment (which wasn't our cup of tea but may suit others)

I would recommend the place: cleaners were on duty all day keeping the facilities very clean (the most attention to cleanliness we have come across on any site we have visited home or away)

Graham


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Great co-incidence, just decided to go to Rimini next year via the Northern Lakes, so will be keeping a watchful eye on the replies....We are considering Lake Garda, Como & Lugano.

Ian


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Did u have a look at the municiple in Lazise?
We would always use this if not in need of pools etc.
We paid 25 euros a night peak week in August.
Then we moved on to La Quercia near du park when the families arrived.
Margaret


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The municipal site looked good tbh - I had a wander in there one day - however having a pitch next to the lake was important for us due to Mrs GMJ not being to walk that far in the heat 

Graham:smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We walked out of gate through rose garden with our recliners most days but boy was it hot!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

MEES said:


> We walked out of gate through rose garden with our recliners most days but boy was it hot!


Yes it was:grin2:

Mid to late 30's every day>

GREAT reasons for lake swimming twice a day (and a mivvy for the Mrs in the afternoon):smile2:

We really liked Lazise although for us Iseo probably suited best as we don't need all the night time entertainment: a few beers, nice meal, pleasant company is all we want:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## clunegapyears (Feb 9, 2015)

*Go for Lago D'Iseo*

Hi
Someone below has recommended Camping Covelo ... 2 feet from the water! Immaculate facilities - being cleaned at least twice a day. Boat trip to the Island ... largest inhabited lake island in Europe. Winners of the Dutch best campsite several times. In summer you will need to book. We were there a couple of weeks ago and at the weekend a lot of Italians came. Host could not have been more helpful. Restaurant on site - very good quality and they do an amazing perch (local) with lemon.
We also visited Garda. Sirmione is worth a visit, but the whole place is crawling with coach parties, even in October. it is not the prettiest lake either.
We drove up the leg of Como, a boat across and down the other leg ... not to be recommended! Narrow roads with busses and general traffic. We have been on the road for 6 months as this was by far the worst driving day we've had. If you do want to go to Como, and it is pretty, park up and travel by boat to the different towns.
Hope this helps
K


----------

